# Smaller Batch Brewing - CraftBeer Pi



## aamcle (13/5/21)

Smaller Batch Brewing

Increasingly I get the urge to brew small batches of 10-15 litres just to increase the variety of beers I have available.

However time and effort bite into my little plan, whatever I do has to a large extent be "set and forget" which is were CbPi comes in.

I have a spare 3B+ and a lot of hardware that might be reusable in such a system that includes a low density element, pump, SS fittings... 

What I'm mulling over is a two vessel kettle rims (Counter Top Brutus 20/Blichmann BrewEasy) used with full volume mashing, I'll live with the lower efficiency. 

I'd go back to BIAB but removing the grain makes the automation much less practical 

However I'm open to the idea of other simple systems, easy to clean easy to use etc.

There must be options I have not seen or thought of so if you can think of something more suitable please suggest it.

Thanks All.

Aamcle


----------



## duncbrewer (14/5/21)

Might be a bit small for you but has food for thought.


----------



## AlexisMori (23/7/21)

Hi...I have a save 3B+ and a part of equipment that can be reusable in such a framework that incorporates a moo density element, pump, SS fittings... What I'm reflecting over could be a two vessel pot edges (Counter Best Brutus 20/Blichmann BrewEasy) utilized with full volume squashing, I'll live with the lower efficiency. I'd go back to BIAB but expelling the grain makes the mechanization much less practical. However I'm open to the thought of other straightforward frameworks, simple to clean simple to use etc. There must be choices I have not seen or thought of so in case you'll think of something more reasonable if you don't mind propose it.


----------

